# Neutralizing Colours Using A Color Wheel



## divadoll (Sep 25, 2010)

There were a couple of posts regarding what colour will neutralize another colour. You can refer to this colour wheel or any colour wheel to find out!

The complimentary colour (opposing colour) neutralizes. For example, if you have too much orange, add a little blue. Keep in mind that neutralizing one colour with another are all leading towards beige (yellow + blue + red = brown). If you add too much, it will become muddy and it'll become garbage so always start with a very very small amount and add a little at a time til you get the colour you want.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 26, 2010)

I remember doing makeup for this lady once whose under eyes looked a greeney-blue color, and wouldn't neutralize with my orange-salmon concealer. Yellow was what worked for her. It was SO weird!

So it's a good guide, but that experience makes me rethink it0.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 26, 2010)

There are always exceptions. These only really apply for paints and pigments and not skin because you can't really blend the 2 together, you are kinda just laying that colour on top. But good point.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 26, 2010)

Yup. That's what I realized.


----------

